# Age Discrimination



## K9Rocco (May 8, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the how to start the process to fight the age civil service age limit? I was not even put on the list for the city I have preference in because of the age limit. I knew this was going to happen and planned on disputing it but I am not sure of the process. I do know that a couple of other officers in my city fought it and won a couple of years ago. I would think that set precedence. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

Just curious have you ever though of going to NH. A guy in my class was over 40 when hired and 20 year retirement system!!. They test often in NH just look up departments web pages for exam dates. But best of luck I hope you sew the Sh*t out of them.


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

I spell check this before you guys attack again "sue"


----------

